# Forgeworld just got cheaper!



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

FW has dropped their prices by a 2.5% due to the cut in VAT. Heres the fine print:

Forge World Will be Passing on UK Tax Reduction to its Customers 

Recently, the UK Government has decided to reduce the rate of Value Added Tax (the UK sales tax) on all products subject to it by 2.5%, reducing it from 17.5% to 15%. 

As a result Forge World will be passing on the effect of this reduction to all its customers with immediate effect, which will be represented by a reduction in our prices. All orders placed on our online store from now on will be processed and charged at these new lower rates, (except for our book products, which are not subject to VAT.) 

This is great news for all our customers worldwide, because although this is a UK tax change, we have decided to apply these new lower prices to all the orders placed directly with Forge World, not just those from within the UK. This means that Forge World models are now lower in price for everyone.

You can see the new prices at the webstore, *Here*.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Yer i just read this , its not a big reduction but its probably the first time ive ever seen GW or FW reduce prices from what i can remember.Great news.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoop Whoop, my dragon is a whole 10 pounds cheaper =D.

Bah. The only reason they dropped it is the VAT. It's a damn publicity stunt, and the fact it's so fucking obvious at this time of year is a slap in the face.

If they dropped it for no good reason other than that they felt like paying us back for buying their models at twice the price it costs for them to make them, I'd be happy.

But they haven't, and I'm not.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

so they conform governments reaction with the media hype bullshit recession, and take the vat savings away from the products and you guys moan?

wtf i suppose its true some people will complain about anything?

Vaz where the hell did you get the idea that they charge you double what it costs? based on any facts or just a made up figure you liked the sound of?

also there was a price reduction on several items this year in the summer as well btw. one example was the witchking on fellbeast went down £5, louis leonceur went down, and around 40 other metal items. plus some plastics eg ogre regiment boxes went down £2.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Made up a figure =).

But resin is hardly expensive to buy - yes, the moulds and what not, they do cost a bomb, and will need to be replaced, but for a resin kit, since when is £10 or whatever for 3 doors?

It is a rip off, and there's no denying that, but then again, you do that for all 'bespoke' stuff.

And jigplums, there's a line between lowering prices because you can, and then there's lowering prices to take advantage of a media-hyped VAT reduction at christmas. How many parents (who know little about Games Workshop) will go on that site because their kiddies want something, see it's reduced, think about the recent problems with the recession, and then go "snapping that deal up?".

I do it all the time at "bargain" shops - I see a box of cereal that's going for £1, then the next week after it's all gone, I see the same thing for 80p, I buy 3 of them.

Now while that doesn't reflect accurately on Games Workshop/Forge World models, but the slight reduction at such a time, it's almost laughable that it's come. However, it was unexpected, and you have got to be joking if I'm not taking advantage of it, and buying that one thing I wanted (from before, not just because this reduction has given me Flight of Fancy) for 190, instead of 200.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Bah. The only reason they dropped it is the VAT. It's a damn publicity stunt, and the fact it's so fucking obvious at this time of year is a slap in the face.


What tipped you off? Maybe because _thats exactly what they said in the email?_



> Recently, the UK Government has decided to reduce the rate of Value Added Tax (the UK sales tax) on all products subject to it by 2.5%, reducing it from 17.5% to 15%.
> 
> As a result Forge World will be passing on the effect of this reduction to all its customers with immediate effect, which will be represented by a reduction in our prices. All orders placed on our online store from now on will be processed and charged at these new lower rates, (except for our book products, which are not subject to VAT.)


Yeah, those bastards, I hope they rot in hell for reducing the cost at point of sale in response to a lowering of value added tax and not keeping the 2.5% them selves and increasing margin in this uncertain economic situation. Bastards!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, those bastards.

Mate, I can see where you're coming from, but what exactly is that extra 2.5% coming from.

They are jumping on the bandwagon - others stores are cutting their prices, which is good, but the fact that our economy is so fucked up, that they can _afford_ to do such a thing means that they were overcharging us.

I have no problem with paying for a quality product, at any time. However, when that quality product is overcharged, and then when times get rough, they drop their prices, to what they should be.

When taxes go up, they'll be back up to what they were (because of certain factors, and whatnot).

I'm not a complete idiot, and know enough the state of the countries to recognise pissing around on a PUBLICITY STUNT (caps for your enjoyment), to be aware of it. Take your head out of your arse, and realise that pleasing the customers isn't their main objective - it's making money. Yes, if they please people, then it's a bonus, but I can bet that their action plan has money higher up than people.

If competitors/peers (both in the niche and out) didn't lower their prices, they wouldn't have done.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Vaz said:


> twice the price it costs for them to make them, I'd be happy.



Twice?? Hah try multiplying that a few more times.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

It's not a question of affording to be able to cut it, they would have had to pay the 2.5% to the government, they never get to keep it, it is not their money it's Gordon's. For every £1 that forgeworld charged you 17.5p went to the government. The government has changed this to 15p.

The 2.5% has come from the government, not the manufacturer or the retailer, forge world do not make any more or any less profit per unit for this reduction.

There is no bandwagon, its the tax system. If they had kept the prices the same (well actually they would have had to increase them as VAT is charged on the price the retailer sells the product so in order to keep the price the same at point of sale they woudl have had to increase the price so that the new price + 15% was the same as the old price + 17.5%)

Forgeworld is a quality product (well ok that's debatable but I like 'em) that is also a premium luxury product. It is worth exactly what somebody will pay for it. Some people are happy to pay the price that FW charge, thus proving that, to them, the products are worth it.



> When taxes go up, they'll be back up to what they were (because of certain factors, and whatnot).


No shit Sherlock! The certain factors will be VAT will go back up to 17.5% in 13 months, just like it says in the pre-budget report (and if the Tories are to believed then it may go up to 18.5%)



> I'm not a complete idiot, and know enough the state of the countries to recognise pissing around on a PUBLICITY STUNT (caps for your enjoyment), to be aware of it. Take your head out of your arse, and realise that pleasing the customers isn't their main objective - it's making money. Yes, if they please people, then it's a bonus, but I can bet that their action plan has money higher up than people.


The publicity stunt is not FW's it's the Government's, there is a thread on it in the world news forum, go read it, it may reduce your ignorance on the subject.

And telling me to pull my head out of my arse would be more compelling if it was from sombody who actually understood how VAT works. Go and buy a book on the subject or maybe pay more attention in school.

I know that the main purpose of a company is to make a profit for it's owners, or more usually provide a return on investment which is a subtle difference.

Here you go, this is a basic outline of what VAT is and how it works
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/vat/vat-introduction.htm


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, 2.5%.

At least I'm saving money


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll write more in the morning when I'm not so tired. But basically, it is a publicity stunt on Forge Worlds behalf.

But yeah, basically, it seems as if you couldn't wait to get your mad little fingers typing to correct me. Maybe I'm not as written up in the Law -fuck sake, I've spent 3 years in training, with little financial worries, and before that I was at school. Not much someone can do to learn about VAT.

But I understand how it works, and how it's added on - the Publicity stunt is continued on Forge Worlds part - they could happily not put it down, but for the (Gasp) 25p I save in a tenner, they decide to lower it, and at any sign of a discount, people hop on, and buy.

But yeah, I'll reply better in the morning when I'm not so tired, and can put down what I mean to say. Probably said some things that I didn't mean, or came out wrong, but either way... Just so it doesn't look like I'm running away.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

If you know how VAT works then why did you ask this?


> Mate, I can see where you're coming from, but what exactly is that extra 2.5% coming from.


I agree that FW are publicising that fact that their products are now cheaper but to say this is a stunt is stretching it bit I feel. They are merely passing the cut in tax on rather then keeping it all for themselves and telling people about it. Its not as if they are claiming that it was all their idea to reduce VAT (or was it?). Why are you so pissed off that they are doing this? They offer a quite price in-elastic product which is why they charge so much (coupled with the limit on production they have).

They are reducing their margins on non-UK sales as they are reducing all prices, the fact is that Non-UK residents produce more profit for FW then UK ones matter not one jot to the end consumer as they both pay the same amount (that and I doubt that the sales system FW uses could handle it, they don't seem to use the same system as GW).


> But yeah, basically, it seems as if you couldn't wait to get your mad little fingers typing to correct me.


I'm not mad, my therapist says I'm perfectly OK now I've let him out of the basement, funny thing is he didn't want his fingers back, but I had put them in ice and everything.



> they could happily not put it down, but for the (Gasp) 25p I save in a tenner, they decide to lower it,


Yeah bastards....



> and at any sign of a discount, people hop on, and buy.


And the general stupidity of people is FW fault how? And has anybody said "My god, I'll save fuck all on that, I must now buy some stuff that I did not actually intend to buy in the first place. FW please send me a dozen warhounds right now, god damn it NOW!!!" and if they did are they not beyond help anyway?


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

FW please send me a dozen warhounds OGRYNS right now, god damn it NOW!!!


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

2.5% huh? ...Better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it's quite decent of them to drop the prices due to the VAT .


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I feel I should apologise for setting up the tone of this thread as being taking the piss out of the FW's prices. That was not my intention, what I was instead meaning was to mock the entire price drop of 2.5% on any product in the UK. Probably not the right place to do it and not done very well either. The hype that has been put out about it is rather a lot for what it is.

If we could please try keep any debate about the prices as a general note to a minium it would be much appreciated.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Buy it now, as VAT is going to go up once this political con is finished with, probably to higher levels than last week!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

yea isn't it going up to 18% yes yes i know a small increase but in the grand scehme of things that brings in huge revenues


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye I think I've seen 18.5% thrown about as well.

Its a shame as I'm skint atm, if i can raise some cash though before this ends, there are several items I wouldn't mind getting while at a saving. Hmm if this is still running by next years GAmes Day I'd be especially interested with the free P&P pick up.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

The rise 18.5% news was due to the Govenment accidently putting some advisory papers up on the internet as part of the puplication of the legisative stuff they have to do to actually change the VAT rate. One of the documents said "and then rise to 18.5% in 13 months" or somrhing along those lines. The Tories jumped on that and starded shouting about how Gordon's gonna screw us and Labour have said that it was due to an earlier idea that they then scapped, honest, we arn't going to rise VAT again 1st jan 2010 event though we probbably will need to to plug the massive gap this daft stunt has left us.

Anyway back to FW's prices, Where the hell are my Warhounds!!!


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

I heard the package was lost with the courier service, along with thousands of other packages.... like where da heck are my dragon wings! Ordered the darn things a month ago.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Huzzah! FW is now slightly less second mortgage inducing!:yahoo:


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

My girlfriend just dropped $800 US on forgeworld the week before this popped up... i sure hope she made the break and got the reduced price... Then she can buy me more!! :grin:

Gotta love a girl who will say " Ok, what do you want?" 
When the answer is " A Titan!" she doesn't know what it is, but doesn't flinch at the price. Then yells at you because you aren't asking for enough!

Love ya honey!


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Eh, it's a price drop, I'll continue to browse ebay looking for failed projects of forgeworld models people fought to get at first, than slowly forgot about.

Maybe this will cause fevered spending resulting in more "forgotten" projects and half-made models?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

wow economics and politics a heady mix.

Yeah its a stunt, but by the government not gw. Its a stunt because its a bullshit media induced recession. The news tells people stuff so they believe it. And they scaremonger.

in all honesty do you guys feel the recession? i saw this because i dont? I spend as much as i did before, i spend around £100 a week on myself be it models dvds, nights out and pay all my bills etc.... theres no real difference that i notice. Yet people tell me all the time i haven't got any money, its because of the economy. Bullshit IMO in fact i just got a payrise so im now at least £200 a month better off.

so people "Think" that theres a recession so they must save money and not spend right.....NO the way out of a recession is to spend, spend, spend. people are stupid. They dont know how such things work and they are pretty much sheep in general.
No offense but thats the way humans are. So then the government needs to "trick" the public into spending more money. everythings cheaper you know, we just lowered VAT.

now gw know this is a gimic designed to trick the public, however i they go nah fuck it we'll leave prices as they are then it undermines the governements efforts. if gw and others do the same then the recession gets worse because the media will then say that with VAT lowered the retailer is keeping the extra and that the consumer is paying even more than ever or products, and therefore the recession must be reaching an all time worst level, and so people want to save not spend, yet interest rates are really low so they should be spending or the recession spirals.

GW is doing the right thing not the easy thing. They could easily have said that due to current economic uncertainties they would absorbe the tax decrease as an insurance against further difficulties.

Also gws business policy is high quality product + excellent customer service. If you dont think thats what they deliver go to your local gw and chat with the manager.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep there is a thread on this here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22205&page=3


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

oh my god mr hill i want that type of girl. that gives you what you ask for and doen't flinch ta the price. i would be so happy.

but it still cost a tonne of cash to ship it dont forget that


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

GW have done a great thing here. Of all the things that are by them them, Forgeworld are the single most expensive item. So the prices have been dropped and they share this with the world, and people still complain :shok:

Its going to save me a good £2 I think on what I want, but thats a pot of paint so I'm not complaining.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

and i see GW have changed the prices on the uk site to reflect the vat drop, that did surprise me tbh


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

fynn said:


> and i see GW have changed the prices on the uk site to reflect the vat drop, that did surprise me tbh


Got to change all my prices again... ARGH!

At least this happened now instead of next week, when I'd have uploaded everything...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I was actually mildly surprised that GW bothered to pass the 2.5% on to the customer, there was nothing forcing them to. They could have just sat quietly leaving the prices as they are, as doubtless many other small (relatively speaking) business will do. They could even have 'justified' it by saying that the expense of changing everything would not make it economical.

Instead they chose to hand us a small respite when buying their drugs... I mean product... kudos to them!


----------



## timdp (Jun 12, 2008)

So FW is charging VAT to customers outside the UK?

I was under the impression that VAT did not need to be added to orders shipping outside the UK. Was I wrong?

tim


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I still dont get it? Is VAT added into retail price? Must be i guess. So basically what im getting is that FW is using a price decrease issued by the government to advertise that they are lowering their prices?

Didnt they used to ship orders over 250pounds for free? Not just upgrade to express?

also, ive also always wondered about the extra 12%uk 15%international charge for shipping and handling. This is what they charge to box/pack your items?


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Death 0F Angels said:


> I still dont get it? Is VAT added into retail price? Must be i guess. So basically what im getting is that FW is using a price decrease issued by the government to advertise that they are lowering their prices?


*FOR THE UK*
No FW have not dropped their prices, they get the same money. It is just that the Gov. is adding on less to the price.

So a reaver Titan is on the website at £538.30. This is actually the price that FW charge plus 15% so the actual price the FW charge is £468.07

The price last week was 468.07 + 17.5% or £550.00


So they have not dropped their prices, they charge the same amount as previously, it's just that in the UK we are paying less.

*
FOR THE REST OF THE WORLD*
Due to the way that FW price their items they charge the same at the till regardless of where you are when you are buying it. So in this respect FW _are_ reducing their prices. Any import tax is nothing to do with FW.



So people in the UK are charged less for the same item then people outside of the UK but, and this is important, _we all pay the same price for the same product._ We do pay less for P&P but we do live closer and are cheaper to post to.



Death 0F Angels said:


> also, ive also always wondered about the extra 12%uk 15%international charge for shipping and handling. This is what they charge to box/pack your items?


Yes, it's P&P and in the UK this attracts VAT.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

thnx, it seems a bit excessive but im not gonna complain. I want my mini's to come to me in good condition.


----------

